# New Member From NY



## PSE_95 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey guys, PSE_95 dropping in to say hello! Have been lurking, now occasionally posting! Thanks for hosting such a great site, can't wait to see what's out there! 

Shoot Straight,
PSE:shade:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

PSE 95.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

welcome from Oneonta NY


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome! perrysnopeep.com Worlds best peepless Archery sight! Camden,NY


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to At...glad to have ya


----------



## Yankee820 (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome from New Windsor,NY


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to Archery Talk!!!


----------

